# Concealed Carry Class?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I know I saw someone on here that does CC classes. I am looking for info on getting my permit so I need places, dates, cost. Either has to be nights or a weekend class. They are still required in FL even if you were AD military right?


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

I did mine through a range officer out at Santa Rosa shooting center his name is Paul avrill or something like that. He was really reasonably priced like $25 or something and he did a small group of 3 of us on a week night but he also does scheduled classes. Whatever route you do go ahead and call out to the ft Walton licensing office and make an appointment for the paperwork part. You save money and time they full everything out for you they take the required picture finger prints and its guaranteed to go through and comes back to you faster.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All you need is a copy of you DD214 (I believe that's the number) to get your permit. No other classes needed


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Splittine said:


> All you need is a copy of you DD214 (I believe that's the number) to get your permit. No other classes needed


Ditto, if you are active duty its an easy process. Hit me on pm if you run into any issues. Steve


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pensacola Police Department offers courses and the guy is entertaining. The following Saturday you go out to the firing range.


----------

